# How can I activate my Windows license?



## Ererer (Apr 17, 2015)

Okay, so right now I am using the Windows 10 Tech preview. I previously had Windows 7, but opted for a full wipe for my bloated Windows 7-filled hard drive. Now, since I read that I will always be in beta (never officially get a home version, more of a beta: Upcoming changes to Windows 10 Insider Preview builds [UPDATED 6/22] ) for the rest of my life. I don't want to be in beta forever. So, I tried to activate from in settings my Windows 7 activation Key. I typed it in multiple times, but come up with the following error:

"Error Code Oxc004f050" (I don't eactly know if they are o's or zeros).

How can I restore my previous Windows 7 license form my computer? (the same one that I wiped and now has Windows 10 on it) Please help...thanks!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If it came with Windows 7 installed, there should be a sticker on the case somewhere with the key. What brand and model is it?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You really shouldn't ever substitute the Beta version of anything for an operable one. Virtual Mode is the route to go. That said, my understanding is that even with your setup, you should be able to upgrade to the "real" Windows10 on 7/29 provided your Windows 7 was genuine. If all else fails, a call to MS should straighten things out.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

the error code says windows is not genuine, what disks did you use to reinstall win7? did the win7 version you are installing come with your computer? What is the full version of win 7 you are trying to install and also what is the full model number of the computer?


----------



## Ererer (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks for all of your fast replies!

I am entering the product key from the sticker on the bottom of my Toshiba C655-S5132 laptop that originally came with Windows 7 Home Premium.

Model #: PSCO8U-061037

And thanks for helping me


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What are you using to install from? . . sounds like the key does not match the version of win 7


----------



## Ererer (Apr 17, 2015)

I am just trying to enter the product key from under my laptop.... It says Windows 7 on the laptop... Right now I am just entering it in from Windows 10 settings, I have no usb or cd since Windows 7 came preinstalled on my computer.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

where did you get the version of win7 you are installing from? Is it the exact version that came with your system??? in other words, the exact one that came with your system, manufacturer oem, system builders oem, upgrade, or full retail version? It makes a difference.


----------



## Ererer (Apr 17, 2015)

Yes, it is the exact version that came with my computer when I bought it. Windows 7 came preinstalled. I haven't ever done anything with any new operating systems on my computer until recently, which was Windows 10.


----------



## Ererer (Apr 17, 2015)

So, I gues it was manufacturer oem I guess? My computer came with, and always has had Windows 7 ( until I installed Windows 10 )


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you remove the recovery partition.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Ererer said:


> So, I gues it was manufacturer oem I guess? My computer came with, and always has had Windows 7 ( until I installed Windows 10 )


you said you did a clean install when you said wiped the bloated windows 7 filled drive in your first post. How did you get win7 back on the computer after you installed win10?


----------



## Ererer (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't have Windows 7 right now-- I did before, but am trying to activate my Windows 10 using my Windows 7 activation key. I fully formatted/wiped my hard drive before installing Windows 10 (which I am using right now). I wonder why I can't use my previous Windows 7 key to activate my Windows 10... and thanks for all of your help!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The keys are specific to the version they were issued with. You cannot use a win 7 key to activate win 10


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

win10 is a technical preview. it has a generic key and I believe it is the same for everyone. You do not need a key for it. You just install and run.


----------



## Ererer (Apr 17, 2015)

Do you know if there is a way to download a version of windows 7, and activate it using my activation key?


----------



## Ererer (Apr 17, 2015)

My intent is to activate my genuine version of Windows to upgrade to the real verion of windows 10, not the beta version that might not last forever....


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

You can't upgrade to 'real' version til it is released. Once 10 is released to market, you should be able to do so.


----------



## Aura (Apr 19, 2015)

OEM product keys cannot be used to obtain Windows 7 .iso from the Microsoft Software Recovery website. You'll have to contact your laptop/computer manufacturer to get a pair of Recovery CD/DVD (or a USB) in order to perform a Factory Reset on the laptop/computer.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Tech Support Forum - Announcements in Forum : Microsoft Support


----------

